# [ALSA] tout est ok mais tjrs pas son[Resolu]

## xelif

Bonjour a tous,

je vous sollicite une nouvelle fois a propos de mon installatation, je viens de recommencer sur mon pc portable et apres avoir passé la journée a mettre le son je demande votre aide

tout se charge correctement mais aucun son ne sort de mes enceintes ( elle sont correctement branchées puisqu'elles sont intergrés dans le pc )

j'ai verifié les niveaux sonores avec alsamixer tout est ok

voila mon lspci

```
lspci | grep audio

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

```

mon make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="aiglx -arts cdrom dvd dri -dllloader drm gif -gnome jpeg -gtk kde kdeenablefinal nls nptl nptlonly opengl$

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

LINGUAS="fr en"

ALSA_CARDS=intel8x0

```

mon alsasound

```

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

```

mon /etc/modules.d/alsa

```

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.13 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

je ne comprends pas ce qui m'empeche de lire du son...Last edited by xelif on Mon Dec 04, 2006 6:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

tu as fait un : cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp pour voir ce que celà donnait ?

Hier j'ai eu un problème similaire avec un chip son similaire (ICH7).

----------

## xelif

```
cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp
```

il ne se passe rien...

----------

## SnowBear

Je vais te raconter mon histoire celà peut-être t'aider ^_^.

J'utilise les drivers du noyau et non le paquet alsa (mais cela ne devrait pas changer grand chose).

- alsaconf (configuration..)

- cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp (fonctionne)

- reboot

- cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp (aucune son)

- alsaconf

- cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp (ça re-fonctionne)

Pour le moment je n'ai pas encore la solution à cette bizarerie  :Very Happy: 

Regarde de ton coté si celà fait quelque chose de similaire.

Pour info j'ai un portable Lenovo 3000 N100 (core duo)

----------

## xelif

non apres un reboot le /bin/bash > /dev/dsp ne retourne aps d'erreur

j'utilise les drivers alsa de portage comme tu l'avais deja deviné

et ai suivit le wiki...

----------

## SnowBear

As-tu essayé de refaire un alsaconf ?

----------

## xelif

plusieurs fois deja... ca fait depuis le debut de la journée ( i.e. ce matin 10h ) que j'essaie de faire fonctionner le son...

----------

## Temet

T'es sûr du module?

T'as tenté avec un liveCD style Kubuntu ?

----------

## xaviermiller

et alsamixer ?

----------

## Temet

 *premier post  wrote:*   

> j'ai verifié les niveaux sonores avec alsamixer tout est ok 

 

----------

## xelif

selon ce lien et mon lspci oui c'est le bon module

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Intel#matrix

le pire dans tout ca c'st qu'hier avt de tt ecraser pour recommencer tt marchait :'( la seul chose qui ai changé c'est que je suis passé de xfce a kde sinon pour le reste la config est normalement la meme....

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *xelif wrote:*   

> la seul chose qui ai changé c'est que je suis passé de xfce a kde

 

Avec ou sans le USE flag "arts" ?

EDIT : Perdu une occasion de me taire ... c'est écrit juste au dessus (bien vu Temet)Last edited by YetiBarBar on Thu Nov 30, 2006 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Sans ...

----------

## xelif

ok ok et ca serait ca le problème

bon je recompile tout ca et vous redonne la reponse apres...

arts c'st le serveur son de kde c'est bien ca? je crois que j'ai bouletisé en faisaint ma variable use lol

reponse dans quelques heures

----------

## Temet

Nan atta, y a un topic quelque part posté par un dev pour avoir KDE sans arts, y a juste quelques paquets qui ont besoin de arts.

Le flag a même viré d'un kdebase récemment.

----------

## Ascodas

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Nan atta, y a un topic quelque part posté par un dev pour avoir KDE sans arts, y a juste quelques paquets qui ont besoin de arts.
> 
> Le flag a même viré d'un kdebase récemment.

 

Moi j'ai le USE -arts et kde s'en porte tres bien, arts ca m'a toujours mis la pagaille ...

Je sais que tu as dis que les niveaux était bon, mais ne sont il pas muttés ?

----------

## xelif

non non ils ne son pas muttés...

pour l'instant ca compile toujours... donc je je vous donnerait plus de nouvelles demain je pense savoir si arts a resolu le problème ou non

----------

## xelif

rebonjour a tous ...

j'ai recompilé mon kde... j'ai du son !! enfin en utilisant les utilitaires de lecture audio de kde...

je n'ai en revanche toujours pas de son sur mplayer, amsn, etc etc... grrrrr !!! :'(:'(

[EDIT] non en fait je n'ai de son qu'avec Noatun

Grrrr !! :'( :'(

----------

## Akujin

Bonjour, 

J'ai le meme probleme que celui qui a commence ce post, sachant que j'ai exactement la meme carte son (mon portable est aussi un Lenovo). La seule difference c'est que c'est la premiere fois que j'installe un Linux, du coup quand vous parlez de compiler et des trucs comme ca j'arrive plus a suivre...Quelqu'un pourrait etre assez gentil pour me dire comment faire ?

Merci d'avance ^^

P.S : Desole si je n'ai pas d'accents mais j'ai un clavier chinois et quand je change la configuration du clavier ca fait rien du tout j'ai toujours un qwerty...mais bon ca c'est secondaire  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacqueline

il y a des applications à configiurer pour qu'elles fonctionnent raccordées directement  sur alsa au lieu de  Arts..  o

On parle notamment de mplayer... ( peut etre que le flag -arts n'a aucune incidence, selon ce qui a été écrit dans le source.de l'application  ou que "default" n'est pas  dirigé sur alsa.. peur etre que c'est KDE qui initialise mal  aussi... )

 Attention  à bien tout lire : C1  et C2   ne sont pas les valeurs à mettre , c'est pour simplifier  le tuto ..

http://www.madinux.org/Le-partage-de-son-sous-Linux.html

 Je vais me trouver confrontée à ce problème bientot..   :Very Happy:   Merci à ceux qui ont dit qu'il n'y avait pas besoin de arts..  :Very Happy:  Moins il y a de choses inutiles , mieux c'est !

----------

## Temet

Enfin perso j'ai bien le flag arts, mais je l'ai gentiment désactivé dans le centre de control.  :Wink: 

```
temet@gentop ~ $ ps aux | grep arts

temet    23804  0.0  0.0   1872   732 pts/3    S+   19:03   0:00 grep --colour=auto arts
```

----------

## titoucha

Pas très utile de l'avoir et de le compiler pour ne pas l'utiliser, vire-le   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

Mplayer à un fichier de conf dans lequel on peut spécifier le pilote son à utiliser : esound, arts, oss, alsa. Par contre il me semble que si arts tourne, il squatte alsa et qu'en conséquence il faut soit que tout passe par arts soi le dégager complétement. Enfin c'est un vieux souvenir comme ça, ça a peut être changé depuis.

----------

## Temet

T'es malade, faut recompiler presque tout KDE pour ça!!!!

Je ne vais pas m'imposer ça juste pour virer un truc qui ne me sert pas!!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## titoucha

Je l'ai viré lors d'une mise à jour, il fallait tout compiler de toute manière.

----------

## xelif

merci pour ces reponses...

j'avais bien desactivé arts dans le centre de controle... 

je vais faire ca dans la journée et vous tiens au courant...

----------

## xelif

c'est bon j'ai du son pour la plupart de mes applications mais toujours pas pour l'environnment de travail si meme pour mozilla etc etc 

donc je met resolu quand meme...

----------

## Temet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je l'ai viré lors d'une mise à jour, il fallait tout compiler de toute manière.

 

Bon, vu qu'il faut recompiler la moitié de KDE pour cause de changement de flag (kdemachinvisibility) ... j'en ai profité pour virer arts ... enfin je suis en train ce compiler le paquet numéro 3 sur ... 112 ... youpi. :'(

----------

## Temet

Bah c'est cool titoucha, maintenant tu vas me dire que je n'ai pas fait 5 heures et demi de compilation juste pour ne plus avoir les aperçus des vidéos dans Konqueror...

EDIT : j'ai du recompiler la kdelibs avec le flag arts... donc réinstaller arts ... donc j'ai viré le flag pour rien ... donc je suis pas content.

----------

